

Irony alert: Microsoft Office skills needed for some of Google's jobs - maudlinmau5
http://www.neowin.net/news/irony-alert-microsoft-office-skills-needed-for-some-of-googles-jobs

======
nolok
Saying that 90% of business don't need the advanced capabilities of office and
will find google apps sufficient for their needs is not in any way the same as
saying google apps is equivalent for office.

You could certainly discuss the veracity of that number, but there is really
no need to misinterpret the message, what a poor article ...

------
jordonwii
My first thought was that yes, this is rather ironic. I realized, though, that
Google Docs isn't even intended to be used for advanced use cases - it's
intended for that "90%" who don't need those features. Apparently some jobs at
Google require those features.

This silly headline got a reposted on a lot of different sites for no real
reason.

------
juusto
This is naive at best.

All big companies require some sort of technical knowledge in competitors
products: Microsoft hires Java gurus, Apple takes engineers for compatibility
on their products on Windows so I dont know what is the fuzz.

------
dromidas
Um... Irony alert: Mac skills are required for some jobs at Microsoft.

lol this article is fail.

------
earwolf
another non-story

